# ONE RARE BICYCLE- a Racycle model "Suspension City"



## vw00794 (Aug 25, 2012)

To start, this is not really called a "Suspension City" model, I just thought it humorous.
So here it is: my *1899 "Racycle Narrow Tread" Holy Grail.*

Its still in the making though, so its kind of a mock up. This "cushion/hygenic frame" model Racycle has been eluding me for a while now, but alas, I have now run out of drool to wipe off my trusty new steed. 

You know how you keep stashing the rarest-of-the-rare goodies in hopes that the actual frame comes along? Well I had been collecting various "cushion/suspension" parts for one of these rare beasts, and now they have a fitting home- thank you Nate Pence.

I dont think you would have even felt those pesky Victorian, New England cobblestones with this cloud-like ride, hmmm?

So here's what its got so far:


- suspension frame including hygenic/cushion seat stays
- suspension leaf-sprung frame section behind bottom bracket
- suspension seat- a machinist's dream
- suspension seat post
- suspension lamp
- suspension, early, single leaf spring fork
- pre-1900 oversize tubing "Narrow Tread" frame
- one-piece racing wooden handlebars
- cool, all-white original front tire
- large Pacemaker chainring
- early rat trap pedals with J. Bull racing toe clips
- radial spoked front wheel with narrow racing rim
- early Morrow rear hub
- drooling owner
- wrong chain

Holy smokes, just typing this gets me worked up. 

Seriously, I love these Racycles.

What do you think the next step should be??


----------



## Mole (Aug 25, 2012)

*Holy crap!!!*

That chain ring is...







Lord Humongous from Mad Max... in case you missed the reference.   


And the susupension system for the seat is pretty outrageous. Really neat bike.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow!  There is so much style and awesomeness here.  Kinda think that is the coolest Morrow hub I've seen.  Pedals/toe clips are a thing of art.  I'm drooling too... But I've been drinking.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 25, 2012)

I really hope you live on the top of a hill.


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 25, 2012)

I would ride it across a suspension bridge.


----------



## vw00794 (Aug 25, 2012)

Andrew Gorman said:


> I really hope you live on the top of a hill.




Yup, that is practically a pre-requisite.


----------



## vw00794 (Aug 25, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> I would ride it across a suspension bridge.




Would you "Trust the Truss"?


----------



## Wcben (Aug 26, 2012)

So cool Blue... I was under the impression that the leaf at the bottom braket came after the pivot joint? I guess that's another time that Racycle tried something different then went back as we've determined, mine is 1903 (with the pivot) and the later ones have the leaf too!....  Anyway, very cool addition! How many pair of wood drop-bars does that make now?  Congrats!!


----------



## bike (Aug 26, 2012)

*Hmmmm*

suspension goose? Prob would not hold the uber kewl wooden drop bars.


----------



## Wcben (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey, the braket along the rear stay on the drive side, is that a brake arm?  I haven't seen one on the same side as the sprocket?... Another very cool point! And what's up with the wire wrapped around one tooth?


----------



## pelletman (Aug 26, 2012)

Sweet!   Love that saddle


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 26, 2012)

Blue, Every component on that bike is like a work of art and combined together one truly "amazing" cohesive mechanical work of art.  Everything just seems to flow on it.   It is really beautiful and just stunning.  Congratulations on finally getting your "Holy Grail" bike.


----------



## npence (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey blue,
 I'm glad to see you made that old frame a killer bike. I always try and put my old bikes in good hands when I sell them. And since you are bringing it back to live you where the right guy. Makes me feel good


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow - you could build pretty much anything around that chainring and I'd love it, but adding all those sasty nuggets really puts it over the top.  That's a beautiful machine coming together there - good for you.  Wouldn't it be cool if you could find a matching period white tire for the rear...


----------



## vw00794 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wcben said:


> So cool Blue... I was under the impression that the leaf at the bottom braket came after the pivot joint? I guess that's another time that Racycle tried something different then went back as we've kinda figured mine is 1905 (with the pivot) and the later ones have the leaf too!....  Anyway, very cool addition! How many pair of wood drop-bars does that make now?  Congrats!!




Thanks. I guess Racycle was pushing their "innovation" envelope, or copying? with each new model year. However the fork on your bike is certainly the coolest! Can you post some photos here?

There's currently 4 of those wooden dropped racing bars atop 4 Pacemakers. I'm nervous to breathe on them.


----------



## vw00794 (Aug 26, 2012)

bike said:


> suspension goose? Prob would not hold the uber kewl wooden drop bars.




Is there such an animal as a suspension stem back then? Anyone?


----------



## vw00794 (Aug 26, 2012)

Gary Mc said:


> Blue, Every component on that bike is like a work of art and combined together one truly "amazing" cohesive mechanical work of art.  Everything just seems to flow on it.   It is really beautiful and just stunning.  Congratulations on finally getting your "Holy Grail" bike.




I think it would look pretty cool with all the correct bits nickel plated but I do not know how to restore that front radial wheel. Thanks for the compliment Gary.


----------



## vw00794 (Aug 26, 2012)

npence said:


> Hey blue,
> I'm glad to see you made that old frame a killer bike. I always try and put my old bikes in good hands when I sell them. And since you are bringing it back to live you where the right guy. Makes me feel good




Nate, I feel very lucky to have this treasure... and thanks again to you. I think this bike would break the bank to restore. I may sell another Racycle to fund it, dunno. 
And now speaking of right guy, how's the Shaft Drive Pierce? Can you post a photo or two? That was a big leap,  but a blue-chip investment none the less. I still can't complete mine, nor really know how to.


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 26, 2012)

DUDE ... your RACYCLE ... with the authentic, functional additions that DO BELONG on that ride (no references to that chain,now) ... 
are mostly the reason i got away from the sheetmetal, streamlined showboats of the thirties and forties.   i can tell your collecting 
philosophy by what's on your ride ... "Just because it's rare does not mean it's desirable ... it must be made of unobtainium !!!"

                                                                    NICELY DONE, BLUE ...............................  patric cafaro


----------



## Mole (Aug 26, 2012)

Wcben said:


> ..what's up with the wire wrapped around one tooth?




Appears to me just to be holding the chain in place (for pictures or moving it around easier).


----------



## Wcben (Aug 26, 2012)

I'll get a couple of pics up Blue, just a little tied up today, with the rain from hurricane Isaac, I didn't want to distract anyone from your treasure, I'll get a good shot of the forks on the frame and my seat/cushion (frame section) as well as the pivot.

Now I REALLY want an indexed pacemaker ring!!,


Mole; yep, I think you're right, I just didn't pick up on the chain myself but, I think you're on the money.


----------



## vw00794 (Aug 26, 2012)

Mole said:


> Appears to me just to be holding the chain in place (for pictures or moving it around easier).




Yup, good eyes Mole!  ( I thought Moles couldn't see )  I tied it up for the photo. I do have some period correct block chain, but the problem is that the chainring is so huge, I never have enough chain from just one donor bike. I need to find two bikes with the exact matching chain with matching patina to make one Pacemaker chain to fit this bike. Little tricky.

Technically speaking, the Pacemaker models came with a new-fangled special chain, then called a "roller" chain; the block chain, which ironically is harder to find nowadays (even without the Racycle logo), was for all the other model Racycles.

The photos below are from my unrestored Miami/ Racycle Pacemaker which has the correct, and super long, "roller" chain. I need to find another one like that.


----------



## Wcben (Aug 26, 2012)

Ahhhh..so some parts have been migrating?  Cool!!


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 26, 2012)

Pm sent......


----------



## vw00794 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wcben said:


> I'll get a couple of pics up Blue, just a little tied up today, with the rain from hurricane Isaac, I didn't want to distract anyone from your treasure, I'll get a good shot of the forks on the frame and my seat/cushion (frame section) as well as the pivot.
> 
> Now I REALLY want an indexed pacemaker ring!!,
> 
> ...



Rain? What's that?
Put up as many photos as you like, its all great reference material for these special bikes ( not to mention your Racycle is extraordinary).

I *can* find one of those chainrings but you will be behind Lawrence. I do have one spare indexed Pacemaker chainring, but I believe there is a frame coming soon without one! yum.


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 26, 2012)

*Racycle Mania....*

I love it that so many of these somewhat esoteric, grand old bicycles are coming to
the fore. They are a labor of love, you have to fabricate some bits here and there,
hunt and sleuth like crazy too, but in the long run, very satisfying....! 

My original Roadster project is coming along, while I am about to own another one.

Are we crazy....?


----------



## OldRider (Aug 26, 2012)

What beautiful machines these Racycles are....looking at that chainring I think one revolujtion would get me arolund the block!


----------



## Mole (Aug 26, 2012)

This is absolutely gorgeous. And, yes, I actually wear special glasses.







vw00794 said:


>


----------



## Wcben (Aug 27, 2012)

Here are a few images to show some of the details of my cushion frame Racycle, one of the coolest I think is the really rare Rubberneck Saddle from the Bunker Saddle co, Chicago. This saddle was way ahead of its time, it was labelled as a pneumatic suspension seat, the real advancement was in the rubber cushion, the center had tiny vertically oriented square tubes molded into it which gave tiny air pockets that provided the cushion.  The patent was filed 116 years ago, similar comfort was recently introduced with the advent of Gel saddles.





And here's a couple of images of mine:








Now, most have probably already seen the images of my forks after Blue got done with them but for those who haven't.



 I'll get good shots of them on the frame soon!

Mine has numbers for what I think were to keep frames matched as they were being manufactured, mine reads 193R both above the cushion and, at the dropout as seen in these two:






And lastly (for now, till I can get some better ones taken), the frame pivot:


----------



## vw00794 (Aug 28, 2012)

hoofhearted said:


> DUDE ... your RACYCLE ... with the authentic, functional additions that DO BELONG on that ride (no references to that chain,now) ...
> are mostly the reason i got away from the sheetmetal, streamlined showboats of the thirties and forties.   i can tell your collecting
> philosophy by what's on your ride ... "Just because it's rare does not mean it's desirable ... it must be made of unobtainium !!!"
> 
> NICELY DONE, BLUE ...............................  patric cafaro




Thanks for the encouragement Patric. I think that sometimes balloon tire bikes can be more expensive to restore as well. What surprises most people about these is how old they are and the innovations are nothing new. Now to find a chain...


----------



## vw00794 (Aug 28, 2012)

Wcben said:


> Here are a few images to show some of the details of my cushion frame Racycle, one of the coolest I think is the really rare Rubberneck Saddle from the Bunker Saddle co, Chicago. This saddle was way ahead of its time, it was labelled as a pneumatic suspension seat, the real advancement was in the rubber cushion, the center had tiny vertically oriented square tubes molded into it which gave tiny air pockets that provided the cushion.  The patent was filed 116 years ago, similar comfort was recently introduced with the advent of Gel saddles.
> 
> View attachment 62770
> 
> ...




Its just so cool how many of these Racycles are different from each other.
That seat is also so unique. I'd almost put that seat in its own display case.
As for the numbers, yup thats to keep those pieces matched together for the same bike. 

Sounds like you are pumped up about your Racycle! How long have you had it now?


----------



## Wcben (Aug 28, 2012)

Blue, she's been under my care for almost 26 years now but thanks to you, the CABE and a ton of time on the web, I've finally been able to get some information about her, get re-enthused and narrow down a date.  None of this enthusiasm would have returned if it hadn't been for your first post!

As any who've seen my other posts already know, the restoration is under way, forks were first, Blue did an outstanding job with them, next will be either the seat frame/post & cushion or the cranks, pedals, chainring.  At that time I'll probably also do the frame.  Wheels and hubs are on the lookout for.... Blue has a front hub with my name on it and may have hoops for her, I've got my eyes peeled for a special fixie hub for the rear (really liking the Thor right now).  Oh, and of course a pair of wood drop bars to replace the ones that were on her originally.

I'm thinking of reproducing the seat, just one, so that the original can stay that way (original).


----------



## Wcben (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd promised a couple of better pictures of her as the weather cleared, well Isaac is past us, clear and hot here again.... had a little time this afternoon so....

better shot of the Rubberneck Saddle:





And here are some better shots of her sitting outside;

1903 Racycle cushion....










It's tougher shooting a dark frame outside than I thought!....better images yet to come!

I was lucky finding her when I did, I first fell for her when i was around 12-14 years old, she was finally under my care about ten years later and moved to Boston with me.  

The handlebars that were on her when I first had her were wood drop bars like the ones that Blue has, I screwed up big time and left them at a house I shared with a friend.  When I moved, he kept them stored and just over the years, they've disappeared.  The last place that I knew that they were was in Ma. (where I lived before moving to Florida).  

She was always on display at my house until about 12 years ago, she went into storage.  She remained in storage until the end of last year when just out of curiosity, I did a search for Racycle on google, the first thing that came up was Blue's first post as seen here: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?18228-RACYCLE-madness-my-first-post

Wow! somebody that was as passionate about what to me was still an unknown 100 year old bicycle!  Boy was I wrong, Blue's passion for our beloved Racycles far surpasses mine.  I'm lucky to have been taking care of mine as long as I have.  Blue has inspired me to bring her back to what she once was.  A rattle-can restoration was done before she came to me so, I have no problems making that go away for a proper restoration, which is under way.  With Blues help, knowledge  (and guidence), she will be better than I've ever seen her.  I have visions in my head, it's just a matter of making them come together! 

My thanks go out firstly to the CABE for helping all of us on here find answers and friends who share similar passions for our two-wheeled brethren.  And most importantly to Blue who has become what I consider a good friend (although we haven't actually met) and has put up with a plethora of rookie questions but who shares common visions and passions for our particular version of madness...

I won't go into a list, but there is a few others who have helped along the way with info, ideas for my Racycle...namely Lawrence (Larmo63), (Rustyspoke) and Walter Branche, all of whom I wouldn't have the pleasure of sharing words with without The CABE (and the Wheelmen for Walter).  I'm sure that there are others and will be more.

I encourage everyone to help others as you can, remember, at one time all of us knew little about what may currently be our expertise, share that knowledge, pass on the passion!!

that's it for now.......


----------



## Wcben (Sep 20, 2012)

Here you go Blue, from this thread:  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?31489-J-L-Mead-Co/page2&highlight=Racycle

A patent for a suspension stem/post dated 1902... Pretty close!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 14, 2020)

Virus bump folks.  Good stuff here.


----------



## olderthandirt (Apr 28, 2020)

i would not trust that wire holding the chain to the back sprocket ! especially out of the seat climbing ! last time i tried that i barely went 50 miles before the chain broke !


----------

